# Crossroads Boer Complete Dispersal



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey all,

So this is not an easy message for me to share.... but, I recently decided to completely disperse my herd. It has nothing to do with the industry. I have loved it. Boer goats have blessed my life for 11 years and I learned SO much and have met so many awesome people. I feel it is time for me to move on and am excited to see what the Lord has in store! Thank you all for your friendship. I love all my "goat friends"! Check out my website (Kids and Does pages). Everything is for sale. I will be working on getting new photos up. http://crossroadsboergoatscom.weebly.com/

Here is a list of what's available:

Adult Does:
"Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi" (121 points) with 2 doe kids at side $4,000 
"Crossroads Liberty Belle" FB paint doe (11 points/21 progeny points) $2,000
"Capriole's Shotgun Sugar" FB correct doe (has individual and progeny points) $750
Buck Kids:
"Crossroads Pledge Of Allegiance" fullblood red dappled buck kid $1,800
"Crossroads Patriot" red paint/dapple buck kid $1,500
"Crossroads Pompeii" fullblood correct buck kid $1,200
"Crossroads Stratego" fullblood correct buck kid $1,200
"Crossroads Doin' It Right" fullblood buck kid on bottle $300
"Crossroads Yankee Doodle" fullblood buck kid on bottle $300
Doe Kids:
"Crossroads National Anthem" fullblood red doe kid $1,000


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We will miss you but understand. Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much Karen.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sad to see you go.☹ You have such a beautiful herd.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Must have been a hard decision! Good luck!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry you are leaving. I have enjoyed following your kiddings and such beautiful goats. Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to see you go, and your herd.... I've always drooled over your herd.. 
Good luck with whatever the Lord has in store for you!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sad to see you go  I've always considered your herd to be one of the best dappled/colored herds I've seen, Good luck on your future ventures! Remember, you're always welcome to come on and talk about goat/non goat stuff whether or not you have goats


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear that  I enjoyed following your kidding and picture threads...your girls always looking amazing! And the kids were stunning plus way to cute 
May the Lord be with you.

Hope you find good homes for all your goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sad. I know you love boers and showing so much, it must of been very hard to decide this.
Hope everything goes smoothly. We will miss seeing all the goatie posts from you.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I will miss you so much. I have learned a lot from you and have followed your beautiful kids! I wish i were closer to you to get my hands on some of your babies! They would pair so well with my Ruger buck! Will you still be here, visiting? I hope so  I cannot imagine how hard of a decision this must have been. I wish you all the best, and thank you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, thank you all for the support! And thanks for understanding! I'm excited and sad at the same time! I'll miss you all but will check in now and then!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We would love if you would drop in now and then.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Will do.  

Got new pictures of some of the available goats today.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Will do.
> 
> Got new pictures of some of the available goats today.


Who's the last one ? <3


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Though I have Nigerian dwarfs, Boers have always been a favorite of mine and I have very much enjoyed following your kiddings and seeing all your lovely boer goats!!!
So sorry to see you go, good luck with whatever venture the Lord has planed for you!!:hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who's the last one ? <3


That is Pledge of Allegiance. Fullblood buck out of Liberty Belle.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> Though I have Nigerian dwarfs, Boers have always been a favorite of mine and I have very much enjoyed following your kiddings and seeing all your lovely boer goats!!!
> So sorry to see you go, good luck with whatever venture the Lord has planed for you!!:hug:


Aw, I'm glad. It's been fun sharing! Thanks so much!!! :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That is Pledge of Allegiance. Fullblood buck out of Liberty Belle.


Very Nice! Love the color/bloodlines! If he were a doe I'd have loved to have him :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. I only get fancy boys. LOL


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Can I please see pics of Shotgun Sugar? I may be interested


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure. This is Sugar.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

You will be missed! May the Lord protect you and keep you. May He shine His face on you and give you peace!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck on your next adventures! You have a beautiful herd.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry to see your leaving - I always loved your does and kids and I don't even have boers


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Best of luck in your next new adventure!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

top_goat said:


> You will be missed! May the Lord protect you and keep you. May He shine His face on you and give you peace!


Thank you!!!:hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Best of luck in your next new adventure!


Thank you!



dreamacresfarm2 said:


> sorry to see your leaving - I always loved your does and kids and I don't even have boers


Thanks so much!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, if I lived near you I'd take a flashy boy!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to see you go. May the Lord keep you and yours safe. Please come back and talk to us. :mecry:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh I am so sad to read this. I love seeing your goats and learning from your posts. If I were closer, a trailer load would move to my house.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much Olivia! I will.  

Thanks Julie! That's very nice of you to say!! 

UPDATE: available goats are: 

Shotgun Sugar
Stratego 
Patriot 

New pictures of Patriot coming on Wednesday!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I am just seeing this, I am so sad you are selling out. But I definitely understand. You are young and will have lots of adventures in your life hopefully as wonderful as the goats have been for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice. :hug: 

Sugar sold. Only two young bucks available.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like they went like hotcakes, that is a testament to your genetics & program!

And I have a story from several years back, when I first met Caroline & Victoria they were washing goats for someone. I admired their work ethic & amazing attitude.
They brought back a doe who had just been washed & dried.
The owner dug her fingers deep into the fur for dampness.
"Nope, she's not quite there."
Caroline & Victoria's cheerful smiles & response blew me away.
They even spent a couple of nights at the owner's home where I stayed as well during that fair & it didn't connect that they are members of Goat Spot.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I to will miss you and your beautiful herd. God bless you in your next path.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

So sad to hear this! Please do come back to say hi from time to time.
We will all miss seeing the updates and pretty boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Sounds like they went like hotcakes, that is a testament to your genetics & program!
> 
> And I have a story from several years back, when I first met Caroline & Victoria they were washing goats for someone. I admired their work ethic & amazing attitude.
> They brought back a doe who had just been washed & dried.
> ...


 I am so humbled by the response I've had! There will be Crossroads goats "from sea to shining sea" after this dispersal. A huge thank you to all my buyers!

LOL you still remember that Nancy?? I read "I have a story from several years back" and was thinking oh good golly.... what's she gonna share???  I'm so glad we met!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wish I lived closer.

Good luck on your next adventure, whatever it is or wherever it may lead. You may return to goats at some later date.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have not been on much lately so I just now saw this. I am sad to see you are selling out but I totally understand. I have sold out before and I am glad I did. Good luck to you and your adventures to come. One day when the time is right you may just get back into it. It only took me a few years to pick back up again. Good luck with all that you do.


----------

